# Pirate Prop Photo-Op Completed



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I wanted to wait until today to do the grand reveal of my 2010 Skeleton Captain Pirate Photo-Op Wall.




























And you ask why today???? ... Well, here he is ... with our *FIRST* official special guests! 










RoxyBlue & Spooky1 made it here to visit and are my very first guests at the photo-op area! Thanks for stopping by to visit you 2 and I hope everyone else enjoys this prop as much as I did creating it!


----------



## tnhaunter (May 29, 2009)

looks amazing!!! what did you use to coat it with?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And thanks to IMU and PirateLady for being gracious hosts during our visit

As gorgeous as the prop is in pictures, they do not do entire justice to his beauty in person. It is an absolutely stunning piece of art.

Couple more pictures:

Spooky1 gasps at the awesomeness of the pirate:










And here is my Photo Op Model Pose - and no, I am not "kneeing" this gorgeous guy:jol:


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Woot! I bet you took a huge sigh of relief and swelled with pride when you pronounced him finished. Just stunning and Congrats!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Outstanding! I've followed the progress of this, even though I didn't comment a lot. To think someone would go to these lengths to make such an elaborate scene so that kids could have their picture taken on Halloween night is nothing short of amazing! Only a lover of Halloween would understand. Just an awesome piece of art and if I can get sappy for a minute, thanks for doing this! Inspiring for all of us and what great memories you'll be creating for so many this coming October (with the exception of the two characters in the above pics!)


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like! Like!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'd like to add my thanks to IMU and PirateLady for letting us be the first for the Pirate Skellie Photo Op. He's an amazing prop, and looks even better in person.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Roxy and Spooky visiting !!! Now that's scary, lol. What a great prop and even better having haunters over to unveil it.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

that came out TOTALY AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great job IMU !


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i have tears in my eyes from the awesomeness of this prop! *stage whispers to IMU* you may want to be careful, i think roxy was getting sort of friendly with the capn!

:lolkin:


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work IMU!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Just wanted to say thanks to Roxy Blue and Spooky1 for coming by for a visit and seeing the unveiling of the Pirate.... Great to spend some time with fellow haunters.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

YAY!!!! Standing ovation! Congrats on completing this masterpiece of a prop! I have loved watching the progress on this guy, he turned out amazing! So cool the Roxy and Spooky1 stopped by to meet him first hand.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Flipping awesome seeing the whole scene together. What a wonderful, amazing job you have done with this!!! I am in awe of your talents Captain MacGyver


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Truly a work of art! You have inspired me to try to build one for our haunt. Might not get it done this year but we will have one thanks to you!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

WOW,
Great Job, IMU.
Everything turned out looking amazing.
All the hard work payed off.

The two groping groupies, on the other hand, are another story entirely....LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wyatt and DA, we just couldn't help ourselves. That pirate is an almost compellingly irresistible creature And there's something about a guy in uniform:jol:


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOW! That is just incredible! Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Glad everyone enjoyed the long process and the crazy journey! Thanks again everyone for the kind words!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Just INCREDIBLE!! WOW! I bet there will be a line up to get pictures come Halloween. Great job!


----------



## ELH Erin Loves Halloween (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh wow!! IMU and Pirate Lady that is going to be the talk of the town! Your prop is beautiful it is actually better then props I have seen in Disneyworld in Florida. How nice to share with other haunters too! Great Job I am inspired to make my prop hopefully one tenth as good as this1


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I now dubb the master monster mudder all shall bow to the master BOW I SAID!!!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Congrats on a great finish to a great project! He really looks great! I really enjoyed following your progress through this. Thank you for taking the extra time to allow us to tag along.

But hey! You have 10 weeks to knock out your next project, so what's it gonna be?

And btw, I'm extremely jealous of you folks that live close enough to each other to actually visit and see these props in person.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Sooooooooo GREAT !!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OOOOooo..VERY nice!


Hey Roxy- nice mandals! What brand are they? I need a new pair. Even tho'- they are kinda like a sanclog??


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Swwwwweeeeeeeeetttttttnnnneneeeeeessssssss! Thinks that almost does it justice, but not quite! Great work job and I look forward to seeing those Halloween Night photos when the neighborhood goes crazy over it!


----------



## mic214 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nicely done there matey......!!!!


----------



## jackielantern (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey IMU! Wow! That turned out fantastic. Each prop just keeps getting better. I can't wait to see pics of it in the haunt this year. Where will you be placing it? Are you doing the same layout this year?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Excellent my friend! All your hard work paid off and the kids are going to love the photo-op. I've been checking your other pirate props and you should work for Disney World for the Pirate of the Caribbean ride. I also love the photo of Roxy and Spooky1. I hope IMU, Roxy and Spooky1 come to visit our group sometime in the near future.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow!!!!! Amazing. That's all I have to say.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Good work, IMU!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Wyatt and DA, we just couldn't help ourselves. That pirate is an almost compellingly irresistible creature And there's something about a guy in uniform:jol:


you've got a point i guess.... :lolkin:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

*Another pic!*










Even our furry little boy gets in on the fun!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The entire photo-op is quite impressive in pictures, but it was absolutely amazing to see in person. The attention to every single little detail on the pirate itself, the wall, the bars on the window, everything is just amazing. I feel truly honored that I was able to make the trip to see it for myself. Thank you so much for you hospitality IMU & PirateLady (& Rio). Also thanks Spooky1 & Roxy for making the drive up on Saturday. The day was a lot of fun and a trip that I won't soon forget










Just to let you know Mike, I am still shorter than the Pirate Captain even standing on my tip toes


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

Looks like he is a big hit already and Halloween didn't even start. Great Pictures and I think I seen the pirate blushed when he was getting a kiss!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't know who's more popular ... the Skeleton Pirate or Rio!!!!!!!!!! :googly:


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job! And such distinguished guests, too!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

that sucks. the old cap'n is getting more action then I do! 

:lolkin:

i'm so jealous and wish i could see it in person too!


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I have to say,,, we haven't gotten any comments from our neighbors on the antics that was going on during this photo shoot. We had alot of fun and enjoyed the visits from our fellow haunters.


----------

